# Dick & Bros. Kansas City, MO. Quart



## StLouBrew (Apr 10, 2013)

I recently added this flea market find to the collection. I'm not familiar with KC bottles. Any info appreciated.


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 10, 2013)

Dick&Brothers was out of Quincy, Illinois.  They had a depot in Kansas City as early as about 1878 or so.  They shipped refrigerated kegs here and it was bottled for sale in Kansas City and points west on the railroads.  They had a depot here until prohibition.  Nothing is left of their offices and warehouse except the address.  I have a couple of Dick bottles myself.  There are about 9 different examples listed in Bruce Mobley's web site.  They range in size from 7 ounces to a "quart".  Funny thing, I have never seen or heard of an embossed Dick bottle from Quincy.  Only Kansas City.  I have a Dick bottle with a German style Hutter stopper printed in German with Dick & Bros Quincy,Jlls. in sort of a German typeface. If I had seen it at a flea market at the right price, I would have snatched it in a heartbeat.  Let me know if you want some more info and I can get it to you through an email.

 Scott


----------



## botlguy (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't know about others but I think it's quite UNCOMMON to find the word "BEER" embossed on this sort of bottle. Neat !


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 11, 2013)

That is a good bottle in that size.  Looks very clean with a correct stopper, which is always a plus.  Nice find.  [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## StLouBrew (Apr 11, 2013)

That's very interesting Scott,  I had no idea they had just a depot in KC. I guess that is the reason for using the word BEER instead of BREWERY...Now I will have to keep an eye out for an embossed Quincy Ill. Bottle. I was very surprised to get this for five dollars in this condition (no cracks or chips). Bruce...I am a big fan of your awesome website! I discovered it after I brought home a Klausmann St. Louis beer bottle several years ago. A big thanks to all for your time and replies.

 Steve


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 12, 2013)

> I brought home a Klausmann St. Louis beer bottle several years ago


 
 Which KLAUSMANN variation did you find?


----------



## StLouBrew (Apr 13, 2013)

This one Bruce, it could use a good cleaning though.

 Steve


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 13, 2013)

Klausmann crown tops are difficult to acquire.  If you find a duplicate I would like to have one my self. Hint hint. []  I did put your bottle into the library as it is a variation.  I am assuming it is a pint size.  Nice picture too.  Thanks for sharing.  [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## StLouBrew (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, pint size it is. I will be happy to give you first shot at a duplicate, if that ever happens. I didn't even notice the variation at first. Now I will have to check more of my embossed beers. Thanks again.
 Steve


----------

